# Take Cockatiel outside?



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

I really want to take my now 5 month old cockatiel outside into the backyard, but I've heard so many stories of people's cockatiels flying away never to be seen again, even clipped ones! Is there anyway I can stop mine from flying from me? that would suck.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you can get a harness on him that will help keep him safe. Putting him in a securely closed carrier or cage will keep him even safer. He won't be able to romp through the grass but he'll still be able to enjoy the weather.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I was considering making a "floor cage" that is made from chicken wire (or whatever else i can find) and posts and sticking that on the grass, This way they can munch on some grass in the safety of a cage 
I wouldnt try to take a less tamed tiel outside, simply because it might just take off for its own freedom (well, in reality it would die unless found) and if you are planning to take it outside, i would do so in a small backyard with lots of trees surrounding (this acts like a big fence or barrier) and sit or corner the bird in an area of the backyard, this way if the bird does spook and start to try to take off, the trees and fencing helps block the birds flight path somewhat. i wouldnt try to take the bird in an open area because there is more oppertunity for him/her to make a runner. Also, the wind is important, avoid windy days as this can give the bird a lift if trying to make a get away.

Goodluck with your decision  i guess the more repitition you do outside, the more easier that becomes with the bird (like the ones you find walking around with their owners, they have a very strong bond, and have proberly been trained to accept the outdoors and to just perch on their owner until given a command to not do so)


----------



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow those where fast replies! Thanks I won't take mine out yet I don't think he's ready until I get him a leash!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that is a wise idea  Better to keep him as safe as possible until you get the right equipment and have a good bond with him. Even then, I wouldnt take him outside, but I understand that it's each persons decision whether to do so or not with their tiel  

I put my tiels cage outside on the weekend and they love the outdoors, even though they are still confined. They listen to the other birds in the area, feel the wind in their feathers and get sprayed with water on hot days  It's good fun!


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been looking for a way to take my tiel back outside too. I used to take Dimplez out all the time but I almost lost him once (he was startled by a basketball thrown at me while perching on my shoulder & flew away). So now I have to hold him when we're outside but he doesn't like that sometimes. I also bought a harness but he hated so much when I put it on him. Ezzie's floor cage idea sounds pretty interesting...maybe you could give that a try


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

It would be pretty much a cage without the bottom! you could even use a normal cage that can detach from a plasic bottom if you have one, and place that on the floor with something heavy to weigh it down


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

How come I never thought of that...I have a spare cage  I've been wanting to take Dimplez out for some sunlight so badly, so when I do (which is much less often than before), I keep saying in my head "please don't fly, please don't fly" while holding him...which is becoming quite nerve wrecking lol...


----------



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

Haha maybe I can just take my whole cage outside And leave it there for 15 minutes 
that's a perfect idea!


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

My cage would definitely be too heavy & large to carry in & out like that everyday....and that's even with 2 people.


----------



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

My cage isn't that big I can carry it myself.although I do wish I could get a giant cage filled with toys like all you proffesionals have


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

I started off with a pretty small cage, gradually upgraded to a much bigger one through a very good deal on Ebay. I still buy most of the birds stuff online nowadays when I get some extra cash, I can't afford the prices they have in store.


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

If you bring your tiel outside I would recommend being outside to supervise even with a caged tiel! One of the board members recently lost 3 tiels because they were outside in a cage and a hawk killed all 3 through the cage.


----------



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

Ya I heard I've seen that thread, very sad. But are there any Hawks or eagles in the California area?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Velvokay said:


> Ya I heard I've seen that thread, very sad. But are there any Hawks or eagles in the California area?


There are hawks and eagles in California. I would also stay with your tiel when you put them outside in a cage. Also make sure that all doors and trays are secure and will not open, also make sure that your tiel has the option for shade


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Velvokay said:


> But are there any Hawks or eagles in the California area?


Lots...29 species of raptors...eagles, hawks, kestrels, owls, falcons, kites, merlins, ospreys, harriers and vultures...and plenty of them. Never mind that there are other potential predators from weasels and housecats to snakes...all of which can get into a cage.


----------



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

Omg! That's terrifying!!! But I don't understand how they'll get through the cage bars do they just chew on it or something?


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure, but im pretty sure they can kill tiels by clawing them/biting them through the bars. It only takes a second for a tiel to be in the wrong place and have limbs and heads torn off by a large wild bird. They will also give tiels a HUGE fright- possibly enough to die.

I saw a hawk hovering over my backyard just the other day (I am in NSW, Australia) for the first time ever. I never thought there were any around here.. I knew about crows and maggies etc, but not hawks. So now I am super careful when I put the tiels out. 

Thankfully however, my little jack russell HATES wild birds and quickly scared the hawk away. So thats one very good advantage of having a bird hating pup! She doesnt mind the tiels though, but i still keep an eye on them- you cant trust dogs and birds together, no matter how friendly they are.


----------



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I might just bring my tiel to the local park away from the cats in my neighborhood ( our neighbors are cat enthusiasts lol) then I can bring him out for a few minutes.


----------

